# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Wave Board oder Freewave oder Freemove?? 90L

## rich

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bentige einen Tipp fr ein recht loose zu fahrendes Board mit Segeln um die 5 qm.
Zur Zeit fahre ich als kleinstes Board ein Tabou Rocket mit 95L, ferner zwei Slalomboards mit 120 und 130L und ein Formula. Segel von 5 - 12 qm. Mein Gewicht 70 kg; Wasserstart ist kein Problem.
Das Rocket fhrt sehr schn, ich htte nun gerne ein krzeres Board das wesentlich agiler ist.
Ich fahre das Rocket mit einem 5 er und 5,7 qm Segel leider nur im Urlaub von 18 bis gut ber 30 ktn, hopse gerne ber die Wellen doch bei carven fehlt etwas die Agilitt. Ich muss damit nicht unbedingt in die greren Wellen der Nordsee aber fr die Boddengewsser der Ostsee mit den kleineren Wellen soll es geeignet sein und fr einige einfache Tricks. Auch soll ich bei meinem Gewicht bei Flaute nicht mit dem Board untergehen. Ich denke da sind so 85 L die Grenze. Es soll auch kein neues Board sein, ab 2010 reicht mir.
Danke fr eure Tipps und Gre
Rich

----------


## rich

Hallo,
ist das Tabou Pocket in 85 L etwas fr mich?
Das 95 L Rocket aus 2009 ist sehr schwer und daher gefhlt etwas trge.
LG

----------


## surfaff

Moin rich, ich fahre seit 2011 einen RRD wavecult 83l und habe Dein Gewicht. Ich fahre das Board ab 18/19 Konten mit einem 5,7er. Nun wird ja allgemein die Charakteristik der RRD nicht als Loose beschrieben. Dafr fehlt mir das Gefhl/der Vergleich. Fr mich ist er agiel genug, fix eingeleitet Halsen gehen super, waveriding an Nord- Ostseewelle geht auch, springen sowieso, macht mir Spa. Ich bin aber kein ausgesprochener Wellenfahrer. Fahre freeride und moderate Welle. Der wavecult ist ein Singlefin und damit ja auch als Starkwindboard und eben in moderaten Wellen super. Viel Spass bei der Diskussion  :Wink: , da gibt es ja von ... bis Vorlieben. Grundstzlich denke ich 95L sind fr Dich zu gro. Mit 83-86 liegst Du deutlich besser. Gru surfaff

----------


## rich

Hallo surfaff,
danke fr die Tipps. ich habe mir inzwischen ein JP Single Thruster mit 92 L aus 2012 zugelegt. Das Board fhrt sehr gut und gehr deutlich einfacher bei Wellengang zu fahren und agiler als das Rocket. Die Powerhalsen sind damit wesentlich einfacher als beim Rocket, besonders bei Wellen. Es ist mir aber noch etwas zu gro. Ich denke noch an ein Tabou Curve in 85 L . 
LG rich

----------

